# Apagar y prender la TV desde puerto paralelo



## leonidas (Abr 10, 2006)

Necesito armar un circuito para apagar y prender el tele desde el puerto paralelo de la PC, mi idea es cortar la corriente en el "Stand-by" osea no cortar 220v, sino el encendido y apagado provisorio del tele.

Encontre algunos circuitos por internet, con un rele , algunas resistencias  y un optoacoplador pero en la grafica me muestra un transistor y no un rele ,y no se como conectarlo al rele, si alguno tiene un grafico donde me muestre ese se lo agradezco.

gracias espero respuestas.


----------



## ferfila20 (Abr 10, 2006)

hola amigo te dejo esta información dice de como manejar cosas de 220 volts ok

primero lee este
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt32/index.htm

luego este
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm

espero que te ayude


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 10, 2006)

Jeje, el compañero dice que no quiere cortar los 220.

Lo que usted ocupa es una resistencia de 560 que sale desde un pin del puerto por ejemplo el 2, conectada al ánodo del led de un optoacoplador, por ejemplo un 4n26 y el catodo lo manda a tierra.  El colector del opto lo manda a una pata de la bobina del rele y el emisor a tierra, la otra terminal del rele la manda a 12 o 5 v dependiendo del voltaje del rele y listo.  Las terminales N.O las pone en paralelo con el botón de encendido.

Saludos


----------



## leonidas (Abr 11, 2006)

gracias amigos han sido de gran utilidad, y he podido armar el circuito y anda de 10!!!!!!



leo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

No hay de que, disfrute de su tele controlada por computadora.

Saludos


----------

